# VirtualDub, Full Processing Mode -> Arbeitsfarbraum



## doctormord (11. Mai 2003)

hi, 

ich hab heute bei heise online gelesen, dass virtualdub im full processing mode im RGB-farbraum arbeitet. 
weiss da einer was genaues ? 

das wäre nämlich blöd, wenn ich DV-Material ( YUV-Farbraum ) in virtualdub bearbeite und dann mit dem huffyuv codec abspeichere. 

DV (yuv) -> VirtualDub (rgb) -> huffyuv (yuv) ... da muss er 2x konvertieren  

weiss da einer was ?

thx in advance

doc


----------

